# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Mustafa Kemal Atatürk - Emrah Mahsuni

## Öztürk

MUSTAFA KEMAL ATATÜRK

Gide gide sana geleyim derken
Cüppeler içinde kaldım AtaTürk
Küpeler kulakta saçlar omuzda
Züppeler içinde kaldım AtaTürk
XXX
Bıraktığın gençlik nere gidiyor
Damarından iran arap akıyor
Gözler göre göre insan yakıyor
Mollalar içinde kaldım AtaTürk
XXX
Laiklik nerde uygarlık nerde
Uygulanmaz oldu devrimin nerde
Baştakiler çekmiş gözüne perde
Çeteler içinde kaldım AtaTürk
XXX
Epeydir yorulduk perişan olduk
Baştakiler beni bizde ot yolduk
Emrah iyim velhasıl yorulduk
Nolur kalkıp gelsen görsen AtaTürk

Emrah MAHSUNİ
(Aşık Mahsuni Şerif'in Oğlu)

----------

